# we need a english speaking plumber/general repair man in torres vedras area



## peaches (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi, we own a house in Aruda area near Torres Vedras. We need some work done in the house, if you can help can you please contact me, thanking you, P.


----------



## Alyaibraheem (Mar 5, 2012)

We have the best repair man .. Does everything in the house for A-Z and everyone thinks he is the best .. and he is English!

/SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

the OP hasn't returned to the forum since last October - so is unlikely to still need a handyman


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Alyaibraheem said:


> We have the best repair man .. Does everything in the house for A-Z and everyone thinks he is the best .. and he is English!
> 
> /SNIP/



The request was for Torres Vedras and a little too far from the Algarve


----------

